# Mission Eliminator



## hyoung (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey I am new to achery and looking for my first bow to hunt deer with. I have a short draw length of 24" and am currently looking at the mission eliminator. Any one shoot one?


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

24" what are you some kind of midget :toothy2::nyah:


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

I do not shoot one but from what I hear it's a quality product that would work well as a hunting bow. Also other options with a 24'' draw you could concider:

Parker Wildfire
Martin Leopard
Bear Done Deal
Diamond Rock

These are all mid range priced single cam bows ($350-$500)ballpark. Let us know what you decide on!


----------



## newarcher1 (Apr 27, 2009)

I know Mathews has the Genesis youth bow, maybe give that a try!!:set1_rolf2::jksign:


----------



## tackdriver (Jan 15, 2006)

:focus:


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*More bows to check out with shorter ATA's*

Bows that have shorter axle to axle ratings will probably work better for you with your shorter draw length.

Haven't tried the Eliminator but you could probably do a search here and find lots of comments on it. I checked out the Mission Journey and it's an exceptionally nice bow with a relatively short ATA. It's lightweight, easy to draw and fast enough to get the job done. It's definitely worth a look. Mathews quality at a better price point.

Other bows to check out:
Hoyt Powerhawk and Superhawk - Short ATA's and value priced
Mathews DXT - very nice drawing short ATA bow but more expensive.
Diamond Rock - value priced
Bear Lights Out- value priced
Martin Leapord ir Cheetah - nice bows and exceptional values 

Good luck!


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

i am also new to archery and considering the eliminator as my first bow
i went to my local archery shop and shot about 15 arrows through it
i love it, it had a smooth draw, almost no hand shock, and was relatively quiet without any dampeners on it


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

I have not shot the Eliminater. I do own a Journey, and it is typical Mathews. Smooth, easy to tune, little recoil, and accurate.
good luck.


----------



## ArcheryBowx (Mar 2, 2003)

its an awesome bow.........


----------



## cgdoc (Jun 2, 2009)

I bought the Eliminator this morning! It's a really nice bow, very quiet, fast, smooth shooter. Lifetime Warranty too! I think once you shoot it you'll really like it. But make sure you shoot other bows too just to be sure you get the one that fits you. You'll know when you have the right one.

good luck


----------



## Mwil80 (Jun 2, 2009)

I ordered an Eliminator yesterday morning. I shot one at the local dealer, and was pretty impressed with the smoothness of pulling it over, but I could definitely tell there was some vibration after the shot. Then I shot the new Reezen 6.5, and realized that I'd rather spend the extra $350 on a North Dakota non-resident tag. Should be here Wednesday, good luck looking!


----------



## the wham (Apr 27, 2009)

I too have short draw length and I shoot a DXT and love it but you need to try to find a bowtech equalizer it will go to that draw and is pound for pound the fastest bow out there. For what ever reason they quit making this bow in 08 but they are out there and you can get one and are nice. Good luck.


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

*My Eliminator*

I'm new to the forum but have been hunting with and shooting bows for about 30 years (not that that makes me an expert.). My eliminator is a GOOD shooting bow. 29" @64 lbs., 320 gr. Arrow, 292 fps. I'm a little disappointed with the speed because it is way off of the advertised speed. Yes, I know how IBO works, but, acording to simple math, I should be getting around 302 fps. 10 fps is a pretty big difference.

On a positive note, it's incredibaly smooth. I've owned an MQ-32 and an LX and it blow's them both away in shootability. How they did it with such a short ATA, i'm not sure. It feels great in the hand with little to no shock during or after the shot. This bow is flat quiet! Don't belive all of the reviews you read. This is a very quiet bow. 

All in all, at $300.00 less than it's counterpart, what a bow. Run down to your nearest Mathews dealer and leave the Reezen/DXT/Hyperlite on the shelf (unless you are stuck on speed), save yourself about $350.00 and buy this bow. BTW, for what it is worth, this is a DXT minus some stuff. IMHO, not $300.00 worth of stuff.


----------



## ckahles (Jul 16, 2009)

I shot the eliminator and thought it was horribly balanced. It is very topheavy and i would not recomend it


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's a couple of things for new shooters to keep in mind:

1. I strongly recommend you buy a bow with user adjustable draw length. Shooting with the correct draw length is very important for comfort and accuracy.

2. Do not try to pull a lot of weight just because others do. Draw weight needs to be comfortable. Spend some time shooting different bows so you can to get a good feel for what is right for you... not what others say or do. You will enjoy the sport much more this way.

3. The Diamond Edge (or Razor Edge) is a very good bow to start with. Made by Bowtech, it is of good quality, has a pretty smooth draw and is a nice shooter. I'm kind of partial... it was my first bow and I still have it.

Best of luck, and PM me any time I can help.


----------

